# White Spot on African dwarf frog



## Globalturtlefamily (Oct 4, 2018)

My ADF just got this white spot between its nostrils. Don’t know if it’s a fungus or a ick situation. ADF is eating and swimming fine and not displaying any bizarre behaviors. I treated the tank for ick two days ago just in case. I used the heat and iadditive method.


----------



## Construction Sam (Sep 22, 2018)

Wow. My first thought was ick too. Have you talked with the place where you got him? They would probably know a lot more about frog ailments that anyone here would.

He sounds very cool! I hope you can find a way to help him out.

I would be very interested to hear what you found out and how things go.

I hope this helps you, even if only a small bit

😉 Karen


----------



## Meganmatt03 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi I came across your comment while I was researching my own frog. One of mine is currently having the same problem so I was wondering if you ever figured yours out and what you did.


----------

